# My kid brought home a snail ...



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

...but it was of the aquatic variety so he got to keep it. The snail had been living in my sons grade 1 classroom with a betta in a very small tank. The betta wouldn't stop picking on the snail so my son volunteered to bring it home to one of my tanks. It's a Golden Apple Snail ... of course my son named it Goldie. He's currently living by himself in a 3.5 gallon tank. He's kind of cute in his own snaily way! Here's a couple pics I took last night.:




























My cat wanted me to take a photo of him with the snail


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice of him to volunteer, u got another animal lover in the house so get ready for more tanks  Love the kitty pic with the snail


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Nice of him to volunteer, u got another animal lover in the house so get ready for more tanks  Love the kitty pic with the snail


Yes, he's already planning what types of animals he's going to get when he's older ! The cat is always lurking around my tanks ...drinking out of them & occasionally dipping his paw in if he thinks he might be able to catch a fish, luckily for me & my fish he hasn't caught any yet


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

We had 2 apple snails before. We used to keep them in a bowl then we bought a 10 gallon and thought that was a really big tank. LOL.
The 2 snails laid lots of eggs and became very big. We ended up bringing them back to IPU. 
This brings back some fond memories.
Love your snail tank set up by the way.


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

That's one lucky snail!


----------

